# Infrasound = FEAR



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

I've recently developed a new addiction of listening to a Podcast called "Stuff You Should Know". Anyways, they did a special on "How Ghosts Work" a few months back and they were talking about how scientists had discovered something termed "Infrasound" and at a certain level (i want to say it was between 9MHz - 17 MHz) although out of the range of the human ear being able to detect it - this frequency level has been proven to promote mild anxiety, fear and a feeling of "being watched". This is something that has actually been PROVEN to promote fear and often has been the stemmed reason for many locations such as old Factories being marked "Haunted" was because of the eerie feeling that was felt there that was being transmitted from a frequency level. Is anyone aware of an actual Haunter using this tactic as an advantage in their Haunt? It hasn't been known to ever do any physical damage to people on a mild level usage so as long as it was in a notification of waiver signing, i'm pretty certain that this could be termed "Legal" if carried out correctly.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I'd have to say that this is a really interesting Podcast that you found! I've always known that one can use sound, and even air pressure to make one feel uneasy or even cause a slight sickness in a person. They are correct in that you don't always have to hear sound in order for it to effect one's self.

Some people, depending on size may or may not be effected by certain sound waves around them. An example that is always used is when one attends a concert, and you can feel the sound waves hitting your chest from the bass. Because bass is non-directional it can be hear from everywhere within a certain area. What one feels is air pressure hitting them, and it always feels like it's hitting you right in the chest cavity!

Now I've never heard of anyone using this process of low frequency levels, but I wouldn't be surprised if some of your more professional haunts have discovered this sometime ago and are using it in their shows.

(Please note: correction by fontgeek in which he kindly reminded me that it's only sub bass frequency's that are non-directional) 
*_


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the idea has potential, but I also know that waivers are worth about as much as the paper they are printed on. You, as the "professional" would end up holding the bag if and when something happened. Don't get me wrong, a good warning sign or two would probably eliminate most potential problems, but if an injury occurs, you will be held responsible, regardless of any waiver you may get the guest to sign.
You can use the subsonic range to broadcast accelerated heartbeats and other sounds that nature gives off as warning signs.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

This is quite interesting, perhaps the super low frequencies are why some people are uneasy during thunderstorms?

Worth some experimentation at least!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Normal bass is not nondirectional, It's only when you get to the sub-sonics/subwoofers that the sound becomes nondirectional. That's because you CAN hear normal bass levels, and as soon as you can hear something, your brain and ears have differences in sound and pitch levels to judge distance and direction by, sub-sonics take that issue out of the equation.
Keep in mind that sub-sonics don't tend to travel that far from the source, so it takes an awful lot of power or a huge source to make those sound waves felt at much of a distance.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Normal bass is not nondirectional, It's only when you get to the sub-sonics/subwoofers that the sound becomes nondirectional. That's because you CAN hear normal bass levels, and as soon as you can hear something, your brain and ears have differences in sound and pitch levels to judge distance and direction by, sub-sonics take that issue out of the equation.
> Keep in mind that sub-sonics don't tend to travel that far from the source, so it takes an awful lot of power or a huge source to make those sound waves felt at much of a distance.


_*Thank you for catching that, I should have stated that it is the sub sonic sound or sub-woofer as you state that is non directional. For as many years as I have worked in and with sound I don't know why I spaced on that in my post earlier. Thanks fontgeek!*_


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Many people are "sold" subwoofers that truly aren't subwoofers, they are just a woofer (bass speaker). If you are going to go out and buy a true subwoofer, take along your own sound source (a CD, DVD, etc.) with test tones in the subsonic range. If the salesman balks at letting you test the speaker insist or walk away, Good subwoofers aren't cheap, and cheap ones typically aren't any good.
Good hunting!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Mythbuster did this one (I had been considering using this too):
http://www.meyersound.com/news/2012/mythbusters_1100-lfc/

Sadly...busted. It's a great episode (but aren't they all). Their testing methodology was pretty convincing.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think one thing missing from mythbusters is considering the entire system as a whole. Consider infrasound is a movement of air that you don't necessarily hear. Now put yourself in a dark room, spooky ambient sounds and general unsettling atmosphere. Now consider a puff of air hits the nape of your neck.

Would that have a tendency to make you cringe and/or wonder what the heck is going on?

So IMHO - daylight, rack of subwoofers, standing there expecting to have something happen...probably not the best atmosphere. But at night, little graveyard fog, creepy music and a vortex generator to send a puff of air at just the right time... might be good for a fright!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Check this out. I first saw this in an issue of Hauntworld Magazine several years back. http://www.monster-tronics.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=41 I think it's the same type of idea your talking about.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think Corey is right on on this - if you're expecting it, you're not going to notice it, but as an added effect it could work well.

Interesting point too, while the resonant frequency of the human eye is generally accepted to be 18.98 Hz.(which is why Mythbusters and others focus their testing on 19 Hz.), other parts of the body tend to resonate at different frequencies. NASA did a study a while back & I found this post with a pretty good diagram showing one of their charts. The head tends to vibrate in the 20 - 30 Hz. range, while the lower trunk is much lower (4 - 8 Hz.) Might be worth spending some time experimenting with different frequencies, although finding a subwoofer with significant output in the 4 Hz. range might prove a challenge...


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

You might be right, but the mythbusters had a very elaborate (expensive) sound system engineered by a professional sound engineers and completely busted this...absolutely no perceivable effect compared to other locations with no infrasound. After seeing the episode, I would have to say it was a well structured study very applicable to haunters.

So the question is - given the time and money investment required, and uncertain results, is this a good value for haunters? It MIGHT work...or it might be placebo for those that know it's there...or it might do absolutely nothing as in the MB case. IMO, there are better ways to spend my time and money. And again - I really wanted to do this until I saw the MB episode.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I think the real takeaway from the Mythbusters episode isn't that it doesn't work at all, its more that it doesn't work in a reliable fashion and not in the way it is reputed to work. Other scientists appear to have shown it does work, but the Mythbusters had a fairly narrow criteria and I would say rightfully so. 

What we would need is a consistent, reliable effect. And that does not appear to happen with infrasound, though it might impact some people some of the time.

That said, sound is an integral element of a genuinely impactful haunt.


----------



## shayloco (Oct 16, 2015)

*Psychoacoustic Bucket from Hell*

There is a post on instructables that works well for smaller enclosed areas. I built one last year and used in garage haunt and had many people say they felt like someone was always right behind them. I felt uneasy with only the bucket going and by myself as well.
Here is the link if interested.
http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Psychoacoustic-Bucket-from-Hell/


----------

